# Greedy Cat's Damaged Dignity



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Eagerly awaiting the sequel "Greedy Cat Bides His Time"


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Agree. We need a second episode


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Fortunately Greedy Cat isn't prone to holding grudges. Today he is sleeping under the bed, where he thinks no one can step on him. I, of course, managed to poke him with my toes as I was making the bed this morning. Any other cat would have slashed me. He just retreated a few inches.


----------

